
Ask HN: Good way to share positive experiences with tech recruiters? - amorphid
Developer here.  A recruiter contacted me over a year ago about a position I was not interested in, and I said I&#x27;d be interested in hearing about positions related to X.  A couple months ago, I heard from that same recruiter with a message like &quot;the last time we spoke (a year ago), you said you&#x27;d be interested in jobs related to X.  Is that still true?&quot;  I rarely see that kind of followup from a recruiter.<p>Is there a good resource for sharing these kinds of stories, or recommending recruiters we like?  I&#x27;ve never seen a website for finding recruiters with whom other developers had a positive experience.
======
JSeymourATL
Linkedin's recommendation feature is probably your best bet. Kudos for sharing
a positive recruiting experience
>[https://www.linkedin.com/help/linkedin/answer/90/recommendat...](https://www.linkedin.com/help/linkedin/answer/90/recommendations-
overview?lang=en)

